# keyboard does not let me type same key twice



## laazngirl (Apr 7, 2008)

My keyboard does not let me input a key more than once. for example, if i am typing the word letter. it does not let me type in the 2nd t. the only way i could add the 2 letter is if i use an entirely diferent _buton._ but this is not only specific to leters. even the backspace key and space bar, i _canot_ type seamlesly. you can _se_ in this and the last sentance that every word that _neds_ two of the same keys, it doesn't work. I have to use the curser afterwards to _ad_ in the _leter_ i _ned_. even the space bar and backspace key does not work twice in a row.

is this a hardware isue or is it somekind of software problem?

it's so anoying. i can't even type www. without takeing like 20 seconds. help please!

thanks!


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

Borrow another keyboard and try. That is the simplest way of narrowing it down.

Check your setting under Accessibility Options (or whatever XP calls it - I use Vista).

There are settings there to ignore repeated keystrokes.


----------

